# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Lost VAT Certificate

## Neville Bailey

I have mislaid my VAT certificate and now one of my clients requires me to submit a copy of my VAT certificate to them.

How can I obtain a replacement certificate, or at least a printout that will satisfy my client?

Can one obtain it via eFiling?

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Neville I usually print either the most recent VAT201, or other recent correspondence and it normally suffices.

----------


## MarVan

SARS can reprint your certificate at one of their branches.

----------


## Beancounter

I usually do a VAT Vendor search and provide that as proof of registration. You can also phone the SARS call centre and request a duplicate VAT103 (it is issued as a VAT103i then). They actually faxed it to me!

----------

